# white bass



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

always been a saltwater guy just wanderin what yall would reccomend for white bass rigs as well as what is hot now even though it isnt the typical season


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

By _rigs_ are you meaning a boat rig or rod & reel? Also, where and when would you be fishing?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

there is one and only one bait--quarter ounce red headded road runner with the chartruce tail and may be a little george but nothing else-oh and may be some crawfish---and a ribeye steak when u get home


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That Roadrunner in that color is terrific this time of year but I've caught plenty of spawners on Rattle Traps too.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Went to Jones Park today 12-31-07 (Spring Creek) saw a few folk with some small White Bass. They claimed to have caught them on minnows. I threw arties for about two hours and didn't get any hits. The water was in good shape.


----------



## RSANDERS (Jan 12, 2006)

Im waiting for end of feb thats when the white bass will be in trinity and i will be catching them on blue and silver rat-l-traps. got my new rod and real for xmas boats running good and im ready to go!!!!!!!


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> By _rigs_ are you meaning a boat rig or rod & reel? Also, where and when would you be fishing?


by rigs i was meaning tackle lures live bait rigs anything of that nature and thats to everyone for the insight


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think we need some BIG rains to create the current to get them moving upstream for the spawn. By this time last year I had caught several limits already, but we had big rains in late October last year that helped.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Went to Jones Park this morning. 20+ north wind ran me off pretty quick but did cast for about half an hour with no bites. Trying earlier this year, but think we need a little heat and a big bad rain to get the current going and the whites moving. New member, will post on these fish often this spring.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We hit the Angelina with small flat bottoms and V's with trolling motors and fish the sand bars close to eddies. We use small rattle traps green/chart. and the 3/8 white and Chart road runners on lite spinning tackle.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

We usually start fishing first part of Febuary in the Sabine north of Toledo Bend. Minnows and small roadrunners seem to work better for me early in the season. Later on I suspect whites get partial to crawfish. But, I always have trouble locating enough baby crawfish.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

watch for ditches that hold water most of the time. use a long pole net with small mesh. We find them in ditches along highways close to a culvert.

Noticed you are from same town I am from, West loop from HWY 94 north, do not do it around Lockhead Martin, they will Tase you and give you a rectal exam.



A Draper said:


> We usually start fishing first part of Febuary in the Sabine north of Toledo Bend. Minnows and small roadrunners seem to work better for me early in the season. Later on I suspect whites get partial to crawfish. But, I always have trouble locating enough baby crawfish.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

i have always knocked 'em naked with a "kastmaster". they work great.


rbt2


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

I use whatever they like the best  Usually start out with a white or green roostertail. Speck-rigs work great on the Trinity and rattletraps.


----------



## Bobby-Catfishing (May 17, 2007)

I love to fish with road runners. If the water is muddy, I'll throw a black and chartruse body with chartruse head. If the water is clear or slightly stained, I'll use a white body with the red head. Both have been known to catch a few crappie as well if they are around.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

2" Storm Wildeyes in pearl and chartruese work great as well. Last year at Somerville we also caught several on a clear/metalflake Tsunami swiming shad in the same size and the glow Mister Twister shad.


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

We used to kill em on the Bosque River using a 2" white sassy shad.


----------

